# Best advice for returning your Uber phone



## Kaiguy (Apr 21, 2015)

Should I print the label and send it in, or drop it off at a 'partner center'? Pros and cons for either?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Kaiguy said:


> Should I print the label and send it in, or drop it off at a 'partner center'? Pros and cons for either?


I dropped mine off at an open house. They sent an email confirmation to me upon the drop off. I think either way you will need to keep track of when you returned the phone and make sure that they eventually do end the charges and give you the correct credit you are due. It will take a few weeks.


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

Kaiguy said:


> Should I print the label and send it in, or drop it off at a 'partner center'? Pros and cons for either?


I dropped mine without any proof from them. All they asked for is to put my phone number on a sticky note and stick it to the phone.
They didn't charge me phone fees since than


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I just took mine to a FedEx and told them my phone number (the one listed for my driver account) and asked for a receipt. They promptly stopped charging me rent.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

I thought maybe mailing it UPS snail mail style would do the trick.


----------

